# New Tank for Petrochromis



## Alex81 (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey

My new tank:
























Alex


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

What are the dimensions? What are you planning on putting in it?

I think the tank needs more water. :lol:


----------



## Alex81 (Mar 9, 2008)

Alex


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

what size is that?


----------



## Alex81 (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey

Tank size: 200x90x60 - 1080 L.

Alex


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

looking good.


----------



## frschul (Mar 10, 2004)

Nice tank, :thumb: 
What kind of petros are you going to put in this nice tank ? :drooling: :thumb: 
Frank


----------



## Alex81 (Mar 9, 2008)

Starts with P.Macrognathus "Nsumbu"

Alex


----------



## mobas4-life (Aug 11, 2008)

great tank!!! :thumb:


----------



## Creepy85 (Aug 26, 2009)

Got any news from this tank?


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

those are some really cool looking rocks.


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

P.Macrognathus "Nsumbu" 

Nice! :thumb:


----------

